# Pebbles



## kowey (Feb 28, 2006)

I just found these pictures on the 'puter of my very dear Pebbles. She died july 14th 2004. 
Only you, fellow GR friends, will know how I feel when I stumbe on the pics, especially the last one. (On this picture she is already dead...)
Sorry to bother the forum-members with it, but I just felt I had to share it.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

kowey said:



> Sorry to bother the forum-members with it, but I just felt I had to share it.


Don't apologize. I'm sure you miss her very much. She is a beautiful girl.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

What a beautiful girl she was! And I think most, if not all of us, do like to see pictures of dogs we have loved and lost. We still love them as much today as we did then and to not show pictures or talk about them makes it seem like we have forgotten them. Thanks for showing us your dear, sweet old girl.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Dont ever apologize. We have all been there at one time or another and know what it is like when we stumble on those photos. I still have a framed one of mine on the wall that goes upstairs to the bedrooms. So, dont ever feel the need to apologize. We all understand or none of us would be on this forum.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

She was a lovely girl and I know we all know how you feel. I still well-up when I see pictures of my first big guy, Boomer, who died in June 2000. I really believe we don't ever get over the loss of our loved ones. We can focus on new puppies but the ache is still there when we think of our lost goldens(or any other breed). Thanks for sharing your pics-they're great.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Oh, the last picture was such a treasure....she seems so at peace and comfortable. She is so beautiful.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Wow, your post brought tears to my eyes! Pebbles was beautiful, and that last one does show her at peace. Perhaps she was already at the Rainbow Bridge making new friends.


----------



## Leo's Mom (Feb 27, 2006)

I have yet to lose a dog that I shared my life with and the thought fills me with sadness and fear. Maddy is my first dog and the older she gets the more I am reminded that their lives with us is not nearly as long as we wish, but the love and companionship that we experience will last our lifetime and beyond.


----------



## Mara (Jun 24, 2005)

Your girl was beautiful and looked so at peace. Brought tears to my eyes remembering my past puppers


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She was absolutely beautiful


----------



## Frost (Jul 14, 2006)

I cried looking at the last photo of Pebbles, looking at how peaceful and comfortable she is but yet your heart is aching knowing she had passed away.

She is a very beautiful dog and I feel so, so much for you.

Take care. You have my hugs.


----------



## Frost (Jul 14, 2006)

I cried looking at the last photo of Pebbles, looking at how peaceful and comfortable she is but yet your heart is aching knowing she had passed away.

She is a very beautiful dog and I feel so, so much for you.

Take care. You have my hugs.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Awwww, you just brought tears to my eyes! I've lost one too a year and half back some, he didn't even make it too his first birthday. Very hard to deal when you love them so much and put so much into them and bond so well.

I'm very sorry for your loss, and I do understand how you feel. They truely never are forgotten! Big hugs to you! Your girl was just beautiful!!!


----------



## bailey75 (Feb 7, 2006)

Being a first time dog owner I can only imagine how you feel, but like the others your last picture brought tears to my eyes!

She was beautiful


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

I wanted to share a small poem that was given to my son when his best friend died in a hazing accident in college-it's fitting for our pets also

So I am glad, not that my loved one is gone, but that the earth he lived and laughed upon was my earth too-that I had known and loved him and my love I had shown-a tear over their departure?-No-a smile that I had been able to walk with him for even a little while. 

Hope you all like it.

Peggy


----------



## bailey75 (Feb 7, 2006)

beautiful poem, must keep that - but yet more tears in my eyes!


----------

